# Back, Home, Apps Buttons Not Lighting Up



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone else have this issue? I tried playing with the display brightness, but that didn't work...didn't see anywhere else in settings that adjust that.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

tbot said:


> Anyone else have this issue? I tried playing with the display brightness, but that didn't work...didn't see anywhere else in settings that adjust that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Did you do any mods or tinkering? If so boot into recovery and clear cache and dalvik cache.

If that doesn't work then do this. With the phone fully booted up hold the power plus the volume up button until the phone shuts off. If the home, back, and recents buttons don't blink during this process your phone is broken... Take it back.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had 2 DNA's, both of which called for very low lighting before there buttons would light up, you almost have to be in a dark room before they turn on. Personally I like it because I know where the buttons are and don't really need the visual cue, but they definitely are not set to be lit any too early.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

They light up when booting the phone...I guess it just does have to be REALLY dark for them to turn on...

Weird thing about it tho, there's more light now and they are lit up than earlier when it wasn't working...I don't get it.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Sometimes I notice they aren't on, so I cover the light sensor at the top of the phone with my hand and they come on, haha.


----------

